# Boot Raspberry/i386/amd64 directly on Free PASCAL (console) programming for student classroom



## Spartrekus (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello,

Which best method would recommend to boot directly FreeBSD to get the regular Free PASCAL editor on the main console (tty) ?
The goal is to learn programming on Unix-like system.

FPC is installed and running. ssh should be enabled to let students have ssh, file exchange, and have a regular use of Unix.

The FPC ide is available.






It has /dev/vcsa permissions, which is likely unsecured due to enabled ssh.
For large monitors, I increased the font size because it was a bit too small (see vidfont/vidcontrol). fpc-svgalib, fpc-ncurses, lua, x11,  sqlite are as well installed.

The goal is to have a SD card that is made for students, so that they can learn the deepest sciences of programming : Free Pascal.

There is no flavor information for this port for Raspberry until today, officially.
ONLY_FOR_ARCHS: amd64 i386

C compiler, emacs, vim, nano,.... are too installed. 

Best regards
Sp.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> There is no flavor information for this port for Raspberry until today, officially.
> ONLY_FOR_ARCHS: amd64 i386


This has nothing to do with flavors.


----------

